# Thanks Tom C and Joe W (pics of the new highsider)



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Thanks Tom C and Joe W (pics of the new highsi*

Looks great! Welcome to the forum. [smiley=toast.gif]


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Thanks Tom C and Joe W (pics of the new highsi*

Tom,

That is the Gheenoe from the 2006 rally. I sold it to Matt.

Joe


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Thanks Tom C and Joe W (pics of the new highsi*

Every boat has a story to tell. Your has a really good one! Congrats!


----------



## kabong (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Thanks Tom C and Joe W (pics of the new highsi*

Thanks, goona finish her up real soon.


----------

